# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmat neper vite

## MI CORAZON

Ftoj ketu nga vila ime me  palma Floride,gjithe ata qe jane shtypur neper radhe kinameje,ata me bileta fallco,dhe fara luledielli,sa u ka rene pluhuri ne keto bodrumet e kinematografise.  :buzeqeshje:  


Brar, si quhej lopa në filmin "I burgosuri dhe ......(sigurisht) LOPA"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## My_Soul

Ai nuk po gjen dot emrin e Lopes (Margarita, lopa ime - thoshte i ziu Fernandel) jo te gjeje kete ekuacionin me 100 te panjohura.

By the way "Kur qesh Fernandeli" ishte me i bukur
Po "As pare as njohur" ?
Po "Aventurat e zotit Krysho"?
Po Hipolitin more a e mbani mend?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Ai nuk po gjen dot emrin e Lopes (Margarita, lopa ime - thoshte i ziu Fernandel) jo te gjeje kete ekuacionin me 100 te panjohura.
> 
> By the way "Kur qesh Fernandeli" ishte me i bukur
> Po "As pare as njohur" ?
> Po "Aventurat e zotit Krysho"?
> Po Hipolitin more a e mbani mend?


Po mirë , tek "Salvadorja" , si e kish emrin e dashura e Pasqualinos? 
Po e gjete këtë, do të të dergoj ca turshi ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

lol


Korason.. ai "personi" ska humor..prandaj e mbylla "Tv ".
ta prish lezetin e ndenjes..kur thon shkodranet..
nejse..

Ja knaqem kur lexoj ketu  ty ..  my solin etj..

my sol .. ke te drejt se per ca gjera skam memorie.. 

Un ngjarjet mbaj mend e jo emrat e artistave etj..

por ate burrin me pantallona te gjata e qe i kishin ren floket por qe i ngrati per te marre trashegimin duhej te mbaronte shkollen fillore ..hipoliton pra e mbaj mend.. 
Nuk e zinte banga te ziun..lol.

Ka qen fantastik film..


autor.. nuk e kujtoj kte film ..

per mua ska filma modern e primitiv..

Vleresoj dramacitetin ne film pra sa te mban pezull e ne ankth..dhe mesazhet qe jep filmi..

Psh dua filma me anije ..sidomos me vela qe cajn oqeanet e ne anije ka ndonji intrig e aventure e mistere e sidomos me ishuj te panjohur.. ose me aeroplana.. apo kryjsa te medhej.. ku vlon ndonji dram dashurie apo misterioze.. po jo me anije qe mbyten.. Psh titanikun nuk e kam pare.. e as dua ta shikoj..

Grigor ipekun e mbaj mend ne nje film me Anijet me vela ku lunte nji kapiten.. 

Do desha psh nji film ku une me korasonin My solin etj.. te ishim ne nje anije e te na fundosej anija nja 100 metra pran  Dhermiut.. e aty te dilnim me not e aventura pastaj neper riviere.. kush do gjente misra a uje burimi etj etj..
Me gjethe rrushi do mbuloheshim sa te shkonim ne Gabin e Himares.. lol..

ooo cme kapi e qeshmja tani..

mezi ju kam ju Shoqnija ktu..
lol

Vazhdojeni filmin..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> fola fillimisht per filmin Burri me pantallona te shkurtra.. pastaj per filmin tjeter po italian takim ne iskia..
> 
> Filmi italian ne pergjithsi eshte lejuar ne Shqiperi ne kohen e Dulles.. qofte filmi ne Kinema qofte ne TV..  .. perjashto ndonji film ekstravagant..
> 
> Po ashtu dhe filmi francez.. eshte lejuar..


Nderkohe qe ne kohen e Dulles eshte lejuar edhe filmi anglez shume  :shkelje syri:  si psh. Dombi dhe i biri, Linja detare "onedin", Dhe yjet rrine dhe veshtrojne, Pitkini, si dhe e famshja Skllavia Izaura...

Kaq fame mori Izaura, sa njehere nje evgjtke i thote pergjegjesit qe po e kritikonte pse nuk e kishte fshire mire trotuarin:
"Kadal mo pergjegjso, se na je bo si Leonsio, na bone me zemer...LOL

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

SKLLAVIA Izaura eshte telenovele Braziliane, per ata qe nuk e kane pare. Me duket se per here te pare ne tvsh kishin harruar pa censuruar filmin dhe u dha nje skene seksi. Apo jo Braro?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ai nuk po gjen dot emrin e Lopes (Margarita, lopa ime - thoshte i ziu Fernandel) jo te gjeje kete ekuacionin me 100 te panjohura.
> 
> By the way "Kur qesh Fernandeli" ishte me i bukur
> Po "As pare as njohur" ?
> Po "Aventurat e zotit Krysho"?
> Po Hipolitin more a e mbani mend?


Nje nga momentet me te forta te filmit me Hipolitin ishte kur femijet filluan te loznin futboll dhe Hipoliti qe kur e pyeten cdo te lozte u pergjigj:
"arbiter dhe portier me te dyja skuadrat".
E man mend njeri me c'pjese te kokes i binte topit Hipoliti?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> lol
> 
> 
> Korason.. ai "personi" ska humor..prandaj e mbylla "Tv ".
> ta prish lezetin e ndenjes..kur thon shkodranet..


Po e ndeza më atë TV , mos më thënçin CORAZON ! 






> Me gjethe rrushi do mbuloheshim sa te shkonim ne Gabin e Himares.. lol..
> 
> ooo cme kapi e qeshmja tani..


Ju mbuloni ç'të doni me gjethet tuaja. 
Unë të mijat do i bëj japrak .

...........................

Ok , e lamë tek "Bujtina Normande", apo jo? 
Brigitte Bardot ka qenë yll ! E kisha qejf , kur thonte emrin e saj ...Zhavotttt...Kish buzë të bukura shumë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Po furrtari ..po Madheshti e marrezise etjetj filma me fernandelin..

iken i ngrati ne ate burgun e saharase vec ti shpetonte asaj shtriges.. qe e ndoqi dhe neper ato dunat..

apo eshte kjo tek Don zhuani.. sdi kam harruar..

e di ti Korason se nuk do te thot gje Buza .. Ka dhe buz derre qe nuk u ka lezet puthja por ka dhe buz normale qe te djegin.. 
ehh.

dy filma te mrekullushem ka pasur athere..Burri  me pantoll..kosovarce po e them..dhe Hozelito kengetari i vogel qe kendon o violino cigano..

ku do gjej keng meksikane une.. nga ato qe i kendojne grupet me sombrero e kitarra..

Me merziten kenget moderno..

e si do dalesh te bregu ti..pa gjethe..
jo do e bejm si partizanet..te vetmen cigare e ndanin..dhe ne nje gjethe qe do kemi copa copa do e bejme me shoqerine..lol.

----------


## BOKE

Me sa shoh eshte ngaterruar pak Fernandeli me aktoret e tjere shume te njohur Luis de Fynès (ne filmat me Fantomas) dhe Bourvil (Hipoliti). Ne filmin "Marrezi e madheshtise" luan Luis de Fynès (i quajtur edhe Fufu).

----------


## Brari

Po Boku..ke te drejte..  psh "njeriu orkester.." ishte nje nga filmat qe beri buje dikur ne kinemat tona..
ku luan ky defyja.. shum burr-plak simpatik..

po a i keni arritur kohet e lashta kur luanin filma me stive rives-in..

akoma skam pare burre me simpatik se ai..

po kur rriheshin te fortet tek sporteli biletave.. Tmerr ishte.. Behej nje beteje e vertete aty rrez murit .. nje kala dibrance e forte e mjer kush perfundonte nen kembet e njerzve.. 
po nje pal cuna blenin nga 20-30 bileta e i shisnin..nga 20 ..lek cmimi shtetit ne 30 leke.. ehh ka filluar heret kapitalizmi o shok..

----------


## BOKE

Per here te pare qe kam qene ne rradhe per bileta dhe qe kam pa llahtare nga te shtyret ka qene per filmin "*Rrefimet e komisarit te policise*". Kam qene i vogel ate kohe, por si tani e mbaj mend qe kur kam dal nga rradha me biletat shuk ne duar; I shqyer nga rrobat dhe shoket e mi qe prisnin gjithe ankth. Jo per mua, po per biletat.

----------


## Larsus

i kishim harruar ato vite..pluhur pluhur jane bere

----------


## Larsus

> SKLLAVIA Izaura eshte telenovele Braziliane, per ata qe nuk e kane pare. Me duket se per here te pare ne tvsh kishin harruar pa censuruar filmin dhe u dha nje skene seksi.


ti thuaj qe kur puthte ajo mustaqken te gjithe anonin kokat per te pare si ja bente apo kur i fuste duart ai?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

> Ok , e lamë tek "Bujtina Normande", apo jo? 
> Brigitte Bardot ka qenë yll ! E kisha qejf , kur thonte emrin e saj ...Zhavotttt...Kish buzë të bukura shumë.


pse Lollobrigida ne rolin e cavalierit  tek "la donna piu bella del mondo" si ishte ? si shpirti vogel, ndrinte

----------


## MI CORAZON

> dy filma te mrekullushem ka pasur athere..Burri  me pantoll..kosovarce po e them..dhe *Hozelito* kengetari i vogel qe kendon o violino cigano..


Joselito ( Dëgjoni këngën time) 




> ku do gjej keng meksikane une.. nga ato qe i kendojne grupet me sombrero e kitarra..
> 
> Me merziten kenget moderno..


Uaaaaaa , i them unë Blankës dhe Hesusit të të dërgojnë ca të bukura fare...Apo do Oskariton dhe Xhulisën të ti këndojnë LIVE ?  :shkelje syri: 




> e si do dalesh te bregu ti..pa gjethe..


Moda  :pa dhembe:

----------


## kolombi

Qenka mbledhur grupi apasionant i kinematografise se vjeter..................lol

Po C'eshtja Sabiel
Po -Cili jeni ju Zoti Sorge
-Nje pale kepuce per shume kilometra
po-Rozeberget nuk duhet te vdesin.................
 po-Endrrra ne sirtar............

Po per Xhemilen a ka qare njeri?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Nje nga momentet me te forta te filmit me Hipolitin ishte kur femijet filluan te loznin futboll dhe Hipoliti qe kur e pyeten cdo te lozte u pergjigj:
> "arbiter dhe portier me te dyja skuadrat".
> *E man mend njeri me c'pjese te kokes i binte topit Hipoliti?*


Më duket ,... se me ballë. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Qenka mbledhur grupi apasionant i kinematografise se vjeter..................lol
> 
> Po C'eshtja Sabiel
> Po -Cili jeni ju Zoti Sorge
> -Nje pale kepuce per shume kilometra
> po-Rozeberget nuk duhet te vdesin.................
>  po-Endrrra ne sirtar............
> 
> Po per Xhemilen a ka qare njeri?


Xhemilja s'ishte me qa. Ishte me vjell...S'duroj dot të shoh tortura.
Çështja Sabiel ,ka qenë me Jean Maria Volontè. Yll ka qenë ai.
Edhe ke zoti Sorge, ky ka lujt? 
Këpucët për shumë km, s'po më kujtohet...
Endrrat në sirtar më kujtohet, ( me Esterin? ) që vdiq pa lindur ai...Pjerini...a si do ja vinte emrin...Po që doli vajzë më duket.
Kurse Rozenbergët më kujtohet sikur me e pas pa dje !
Keni më, se qenka si qejf... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> po a i keni arritur kohet e lashta kur luanin filma me stive rives-in..
> 
> akoma skam pare burre me simpatik se ai..


Bleva para disa ditësh në Wal- Mart , "The white warrior" (DVD) me Steeve Reeves ( në rolin e Haxhi Muratit) për  1 $. 


 :buzeqeshje:

----------

